# Whole Room DVR not working



## CWil03 (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is the situation.

Just activated the whole room DVR from the internet. 

Got home and saw all software was downloaded to my boxes. It let me set up all 3 of my tv's with names. But doesnt allow me to view my recorded shows on my two boxes upstairs.

Both boxes upstairs are HD receivers, but non dvr's. Box downstairs is a HD DVR. I do not have internet at my house. 

I have reset all 3 boxes and still same issue. All it says on my upstairs tvs is manage autotunes, and when i check status it says whole room dvr is activated, but says no network dvrs found. 

The connections in my house are all connected thru the wall. I live in a townhome community so we have 1 dish that is connected for all buildings, thru the cable box. 

They want to set up for a tech to come out and have that set up for friday, but would like to see if I can get it fixed before hand.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

there is a special seup required for whole home dvr...what are your receiver model numbers...do you have a swm system???


----------



## CWil03 (Jul 17, 2008)

wahooq said:


> there is a special seup required for whole home dvr...what are your receiver model numbers...do you have a swm system???


SWM is located downstairs
HR24-500-downstairs
HR25-500-both receivers upstairs


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

From mentioning that you're sharing a dish do you know the layout of the cabling? (the topology)

ie are your recivers all on the same SWM port of the SWM or could you have one on one SWM and the other on a differant SWM?

do you have the model number of the SWM? is it a 8/16/32?
if its a 32 are both of your's using the same port of the SWM?
Also if its a 32 I've read that you may need a BSF in between the splitter and the SWM


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Are the DVRs networked together with Ethernet or DECA? I'm guessing that since you said you don't have Internet at your house, the answer is no. You need one or the other.

<edit> missed the model numbers, so I guess it's already deca.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

well although he got 1 model number wrong (there is no HR25 yet) but I think he ment H25

so with that then the H25 is internal deca only
the HR24 is one or the other so thats a good point as if he has a ethernet cable plugged in then the inernal deca would be disabled but I doubt that as he said he doesn't have internet access


----------



## CWil03 (Jul 17, 2008)

DarkLogix said:


> From mentioning that you're sharing a dish do you know the layout of the cabling? (the topology)
> 
> ie are your recivers all on the same SWM port of the SWM or could you have one on one SWM and the other on a differant SWM?
> 
> ...


There is only 1 SWM in my house. All i really know about the dish is they set up 1 dish so when direct tv sets up they just need to connect thru the cable box and it works with the wires that were already installed by the cable company(so no new wires run or holes to drill, everything is connected thru the connections previously installed)

Not sure on the SWM model number will have to check when I get home later.

Also yes the 2 receivers upstairs are h25's not HR25's. But yeah no internet connection in my house and no ethernet cables plugged into the back of any receivers


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd take a look at the SWM in your home

you say that they did it so that only one wire would be run to the homes, from this it makes me thing the actuall SWM switch might not be in your home but rather over by the dish in a central location

the device in your home can you see what it is? I'm guessing its a green label splitter

also on one of the recivers press and hold guide and > on the front panel (if I recall that right it should bring up the deca status page)

I'm thinking in the central location it might not have a green lable SWM so you might need a BSF on your uplink to it

let me know if my guesses are right
and if my ideas are wrong I'm sure someone will correct me


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, one of the things to look at would be the info screen and see if all of these receivers show they're "coax connected", under networking. If so then the DECA is active. If not, then they aren't networked.
Another thing to look at is their IP addresses, and since there isn't an internet connection, there is no router and these should have a 169.xxx IP.


----------



## DarkLogix (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya forgot about those points


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

On your HR24, what are you settings under Settings/Whole-Home/Share Playlist ?


----------

